# Some people will stop at nothing...



## colossk (May 11, 2011)

Found this in another forum...

http://www.thestar.com/news/article/1102979--a-new-way-to-pay-off-your-debt


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

colossk said:


> Found this in another forum...
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/article/1102979--a-new-way-to-pay-off-your-debt


That's a new kind of crazy.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Next he should try this one at the Surpreme court: "Not responsible to pay debt by reason of mental insanity."


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Ha. Ha. I hope his employers or clients pay him back in the same coin.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

See also: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wesley_Snipes

I will say, that guy really stepped outside the primitive box.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

This is foolish.

I am glad they repossessed his house.

_"He’s taking his case to the Supreme Court, he said.

“I’m a microcosm,” said the 40-year-old who was a Richmond Hill councillor from 2003 to 2006. *This is about the “unjust enrichment” of the banks, and the spiralling debt that affects every family.*
*
“This is why there is an economic crisis.”*_

1. Debt doesn't affect every family. Not mine.

2. This is why this man shouldn't breed.

And actually, the government hasn't taken away his rights to the resources of the earth. He can grow his own food if he wants to. In fact, he will probably have to, after they take everything he's got.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

You can't raise chicken in your backyard.


----------



## cdnpennystocks (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow his closing quote is

“This is why there is an economic crisis.”

I would say we would have a new kind of crisis if everyone paid with pieces of paper with the word "consumer purchase" on it.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

LOL at least he thinks outside the box.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Hard to believe he's a former politician...


----------



## brocko (Apr 20, 2009)

Wonder if he has a part time job at the bowling alley?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

At least he is providing some "paperwork", which some US mortgage debt holders would like to have, to prove ownership of the debt and the right to foreclose......lol

Then again.......the government gives banks money at 1% so they can loan it back to the government for a profit.........and we think thats normal.


----------



## rookie (Mar 19, 2010)

financialnoob said:


> Hard to believe he's a former politician...


really???


----------

